# Microsoft Word 2007 Issues



## mouse1999 (Aug 13, 2008)

OS: Vista Home Premium

Here's a list of the issues I'm experiencing - very strange behavior.

1. When I try to open a .doc or .docx file from Windows explorer, word opens up, but doesn't display the document - just the grey default screen.
When I open up word, and then open a file up from there, it opens without a problem.

2. Everytime I close word, it gives me "Microsoft Word has stopped working".

3. I cannot click with my mouse within a document inside of word. I can click on any menu/toolbar options above, just not in the document. I can still move around with my keyboard. Cannot right click within document either.

4. When I open up "word options", I can only change settings in the screen that it defaults to, which is "Popular". If I try to click on "Advanced", it won't let me - they're all greyed out. 

All of the above has just started happening 2 weeks ago, and I can't think of anything I've installed which would create a problem like this.

What I've done so far:
- Tried to repair install
- Uninstalled and then reinstalled office
- Installed SP1 for office

Also - I can't associate the .xlsx file with excel - it doesn't give me the option in the "open with", and then when I browse and select excel.exe, it won't let me associate it. This has been happening for a while, so I think it's unrelated.

I've searched all of the forums and haven't seen anything like this. Can anyone help? I'm in desperate need.

Not sure if all of these are related, but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Boot into SAFEMODE by tapping the F8 key repeatedly during boot-up. See if you have the same problems with Office there.

If not, then it most likely is related to anti-virus or firewall. Are you running a 3rd party firewall in addition/in lieu of Windows Firewall?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## mouse1999 (Aug 13, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Boot into SAFEMODE by tapping the F8 key repeatedly during boot-up. See if you have the same problems with Office there.
> 
> If not, then it most likely is related to anti-virus or firewall. Are you running a 3rd party firewall in addition/in lieu of Windows Firewall?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I tried booting up in safe mode, but that didn't fix it. 

I'm not using a firewall in addition to Windows, and the antivirus I have is the same one I've had for a while without any problems. 

Any other possibilities?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Please run msinfo32 and attach the zipped file to your next post. I'll take a look through it and see if anything in particular jumps out.

START | type msinfo32 into the start search box | right-click on msinfo32.exe above under Programs | the viewer will appear | save it as an NFO file (System Info File) - you will see the default file extension when you go to save it | zip it - attach to post

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Mikein_Knight (Sep 9, 2008)

I had the same problem, almost exactly.

Go to Start Menu (Windows Ball looking thing)
Go to run
Type "winword /a" to start Word in Safe mode
Press the Office ball looking thing
Choose "Word Options" at the bottom
(Options other than popular should now work.)
Choose Add-Ins
Select SnagIt (this was the one that was messing mine up it may be a different addin for you)
Press Go (toward the bottom)
Un-Check SnagIt ( again may be a different add-In for you)
Press OK
Close word
Double click a .doc to see if it worked.

Hope this helps


----------

